# Neglected dog



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

This is a question that hopefully someone can answer. I took my dog to be groomer this weekend and the owner told me she had a dog in the back (a Shih tzu) that was very neglected. They were shaving him down because he had sores and his skin was infected. They also said that his eve had a bad infection never taken care of and now he is almost blind in it. I asked them if they were going to report the owners or at least say something to them but they said they werent. Any ideas what I can do? I don't have the name of the owner but the groomer does. I wrote to animal welfare and they said they couldn't help.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I do not understand why a groomer would not report a neglected pet. Was this pet rescued? What is the rest of the story from the current owner? If this pet could be groomed, I would think a responsible owner would take a pet to the Vet for care...wouldn't you think?


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

I actually think that they took it because it was so matted and sore that they just took it to have it shaved.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

See if the groomer knows anyone who might take the dog...then have the groomer approach the present owner and ask if they would like to place to dog in another home. It sounds like they don't want the dog...to me..


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Where are you located? I know there are people who help with rescued STs One in TN...but dont know others..


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

I am in New Jersey. I called the NJ SPCA and they said they would contact the groomer to get the name of the person. Hopefully this will work.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This just makes me sick!! Was the groomer "concerned" that they would LOSE a customer??????? I just feel that we all, as animal lovers, need to look out for everyones animals!!!
I guess if the groomer is not willing to disclose any information, where can you go? 

I just wonder WHY would the groomer say something to YOU - if they didnt plan on addressing the situation????? That just stinks!! I would never go back to that groomer again and I would make it clear WHY I was not going back!!!!! 

It is so hard to hear about animals that we cannot help!!!


----------



## morridon (Oct 2, 2009)

I totally agree. I will not go back to that groomer again. You are right. Not sure why she told me. How much does this groomer really care about animals if she didn't report this.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I think the groomer is concerned or wants help...otherwise they would not have said anything. Get the groomer involved..in rescue efforts. Remember the groomer may not be the owner of the shop...they could lose their job. Also if the groomer knows the people who have the dog you might get the groomer to suggest some sort of rehoming, or rescue..or in the best scenario, you might get the groomer to suggest someone who wants a dog and work it to where the dog gets a better home here. What is important is a better home for the dog. It may be they wanted it cut down for many reasons and took it to the groomer..they could have tried to cut it dow themselves...so try and negotiate the situation...try and make a better situation for the dog...through the groomer...
Remember if this goes "sour" that same groomer is NEVER going to speak up again...and sometimes speaking up is difficult to do in her/his position...in otherwords...DON"T SHOOT THE MESSENGER...
Jobs are hard to come by and if the groomer gets a bad rep...she/he won't have a job in that town...and you need references...
JMHO


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I would just caution you because sometimes things are not as they seem. I think of groomers much like going to a beauty shop. They gossip and talk and it is not always a true picture of what is happening.

At my job--sometimes I see stuff that make you question what? How could that be? Why would someone do this? And reality is...many times it is not exactly like a person thinks or has been told.


----------

